# Newbie with cash!



## karonlouise (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I'm new to the site, looking to buy VGC low mileage 225 coupe would consider anything between 1999 - 2001 as long as the mileage is low and has good service history my preference would be black but would consider any colour as long as it doesn't have the blue leather interior (sorry its just not my style!) I'm based in Essex but happy to travel to get the right car - cash waiting.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 

What sort of mileage were you looking for?


----------



## karonlouise (Mar 27, 2009)

ideally 50K or less but would consider up to 60K, would appreciate advise on price too as they seem to vary wildly - especially the dealers! Test drove a 99 with 49K on it but was up for nearly 8K which seemed a little steep! What should I be looking to pay?

I know about the cambelt change but is there anything else I should be looking out for/avoiding?

Thanks
Karon


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, some nice tt's for sale on here. 8)


----------



## karonlouise (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi - thought I'd found a too good to be true car on autotrader for all of about 5 mins - 2003 225 54K miles, just under £7K(http://search.autotrader.co.uk/es-uk/ww ... ns=&page=2)

HPI came back a CAT D right off - seller reckons he bought from someone in cumbria a couple of weeks ago and just selling on to make money and didn't know the history - what a crock! does anyone know this car?? :evil:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

You should be able to get one for less than 6k these days.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## karonlouise (Mar 27, 2009)

Hurrah - very proud new owner - silver 225 '01 68K - pick it up next week - very happy


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome hope you enjoy the drive


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

karonlouise said:


> Hurrah - very proud new owner - silver 225 '01 68K - pick it up next week - very happy


We will want pictures


----------

